# Is there a cure for stiff pots?



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Does anyone have a method for loosening up a volume or tone pot?
I find that most of the time they don't turn as fluidly as I'd like. 
It's a real bitch when you have Gibson style top hat nobs and you go to do a quick adjustment and your finger just slides across the knob without any or very little movement from the pot. 
(Yay for me! 1000 posts!)


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I think the only solution is to replace them with more free turning pots


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Try a good quality electronic cleaner. I've heard that works by getting out the grease they put in there but I've never tried it myself.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes, contact cleaner sometimes works.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Contact cleaner (well that and WD40) is one of the worse things you can spray in your pots, as some lubricant is required for proper operation and contact of the wiper and conductor. If your pot is "scratchy" then it's the wiper that needs to be cleaned and lubed, if the pot is simply hard-to-turn, then it is the shaft. A very small dab/drop of 3in1 oil helps the shaft problem. I've brought back 50 year old pots using both products. 

The product you need is available at most electronic supply stores or luckily at "The Source".










DW


----------



## Slidewinder (Apr 7, 2006)

Most newer pots (even CTS) don't use the old carbon wipers inside and the wiper is basically silk screened inside, making it very thin.
I wouldn't use any oil in there because it could affect the resistance of the pot or at worst wear away the silkscreened wiper. Especially WD 40. You'd be amazed at what it will eat through. Great for squeaky hinges but doesn't belong anywhere on a guitar.
RS super pots still use the old carbon wipers but they tend to be a bit stiff too.
I use the RS super pots and found what works for me is wrapping a thin piece of cloth hockey tape around the knob. The rough texture gives me a grip when I have to turn it quick and stays on till you take it off.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

http://store.caig.com/s.nl/it.A/id.2631/.f

It's not cheap, but this is the best I have found.


----------



## xsnrg (Mar 25, 2009)

ronmac said:


> http://store.caig.com/s.nl/it.A/id.2631/.f
> 
> It's not cheap, but this is the best I have found.


also avalible at http://www.long-mcquade.com/?page=products&ProductsID=5614


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

This is old thread, I decided to replay anyway, maybe it will help somebody.
Remove the knob, put the sharp knife edge in between pot shaft and threaded part and raise the shaft a tiny bit. Apply a few drops of lighter fluid or Gunk's
Liquid wrench silicone spray lubricant ( it's safe on plastic) to the created gap.Remove the knife and work out the pot.


----------

